
A better laptop stand for bed - kradic
http://www.instructables.com/id/A-better-laptop-stand-for-bed/
======
NonEUCitizen
google for "laptop laidback" for a commercial version if you're too busy
coding to do hardware. i have not bought yet, so don't know how good it is.

